

Can Data be Dangerous for Your Startup? - thingsilearned
http://blog.chart.io/2011/can-data-be-dangerous-for-your-startup/

======
corin_
Side question about the private beta signup:

Are you trying to restrict signups to USA-only, or did you just not take
international users into consideration when writing it?

Either way, just signed up and filled in my American cellphone number (which
only works when I'm actually in America, which isn't that often) and entered
my UK number in the one box that allowed me to write any sort of prose. If
you're currently excluding international users, feel free to disregard my
application :)

~~~
dataisfun
sorry about that!

Try signing up again in a few minutes. Or email us directly at dbeyer@chart.io

~~~
corin_
I see you've changed the phone input now, great! Not that it makes any real
difference to the signing up, but just for the sake of appealing to
international users, "State" could possibly be called "State (within US) or
Country (international)" or something similar.

I won't sign up again as I did submit the form before, but good to see the
change for future people :)

------
Swizec
_“An evidence snob is not someone who “want[s] evidence that something works.”
An evidence snob is someone who disregards evidence — evidence that doesn’t
reach a sufficient level of quality.”_

This is a really significant notion.

It's basically saying what you see in old martial arts movies: listen to all
your senses.

------
Charuru
@chart.io home page. Have you tried A/B testing a red instead of green sign up
button?

~~~
jefe78
I'm inclined to think the red will generate a better conversion.

~~~
coderdude
Red does generate a higher conversion, at least on add to cart buttons. I have
personally a/b tested this at my day job and the conclusion was red (by a
landslide). We tried green, orange, blue, and red.

~~~
jefe78
Thanks for the confirmation! What was the site's background colour?

~~~
coderdude
The buttons were against a solid white background. It was also the only test
we ran at the time to ensure that we weren't blowing the test results. I think
the entire composition of the page matters though. Conversion rates for an
element don't necessarily cross-over to a completely different layout, so
testing is always still a good option.

